# MP3 is reproducing with short irregular sound interruption via HDMI



## ask4aks (Feb 3, 2012)

Colleagues,
please help. I have Dune HD smart D1 connected to Home theater Samsung HT-TXQ120K via HDMI. Theater is connected to TV via HDMI as well. 
The core of a subject: in process of reproducing MP3 files on Dune the short irregular sound interruption are seen - 1-2 seconds breaks at irregular intervals of 2-5 minutes. The same issue with web radio translations (I use 1Mb/sec channel especially dedicated for Dune WEB connection). 
I've tried to connect Dune to TV via HDMI directly - the problem is not appearing. When I connect Dune to Home Cinema via optical cable the issue goes as well. So it looks like the issue is not related to Dune. 
I've tried with several different HDMI cables - from the one supplied with Dune to Hi-End one - issue is persisting. 
I've already tried all combinations of sound settings, without success. Please, suggest what is the problem and how to solve it. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test a different device on the HDMI input (that is being used by the Dune). It will likely work just fine.

Which will indicate the issue is with the Dune and it's HDMI output.


----------

